# Avocado...



## Ray-CA (Jun 6, 2022)

Anyone turn avocado or orange?  There is a very large amount available about 30-mins from home but thought I'd ask if it was worth the trip.  Yeah, it's not far but at $6.25/gallon....

Ray


----------



## Drewby108 (Jun 6, 2022)

Do you mean the wood or the fruit? Lol


----------



## Ray-CA (Jun 6, 2022)

Drewby108 said:


> Do you mean the wood or the fruit? Lol


The wood.  The fruit is too soft even after stabilizing


----------



## Drewby108 (Jun 7, 2022)

Ray-CA said:


> The wood.  The fruit is too soft even after stabilizing


That surprises me with the avocado seed. 

I've heard that avocado wood actually turns well and is pretty, but that is secondhand information.


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Jun 7, 2022)

I have a avocado bowl from a blank someone mailed me from Hawaii. Not too difficult to turn, it is mostly a lighter colored wood. Pretty much all fruit trees are worth turning as most have great color variation in them. Not sure if avocado is a fruit but the wood is great to work with, can't speak to orange but would love to try some.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jun 7, 2022)

The orange wood I used for smoking some meat when I lived in Texas was very light colored and seemed light in weight, also. Of course that wasn’t likely great wood in bags of orange tree chips & chunks, either.


----------

